# 1986 F350 frame differences



## Psyclopse (Dec 10, 2000)

I was checking out the shackle reverse kit at http://www.offroadunlimited.com. They state that they have a kit that fits (and I quote) "86.5 - 91 Ford F350 4WD." I wasn't aware that there was a difference between an 86 and an 86 1/2. Anyone care to shed some light on this?

I just bought an 86 F350 today, and I was wondering how to tell which is which. Also, they claim "This kit maybe used to convert 1980-97 2wd to 4wd with modification and additional parts available from ORU." Wonder what additional parts would be needed for something like that.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

86 1/2 (87) is the new "aero" look body with composite headlamps. 86 has sealed beams and eggcrate grille.


----------



## mikeslawncare (Mar 19, 2000)

Early 86 F-350 4x4 had the "twin-traction beam" front end like the 80-97 F-250HD 4x4. Later 86's had the bulletproof Dana 60 front axle. The Dana 60 front axle handles a snow plow much better than the IFS set-up.


----------



## Psyclopse (Dec 10, 2000)

So, is there a difference in the actual frames, or is it just the mounts and crossmember that is different?


----------



## mikeslawncare (Mar 19, 2000)

To the best of my knowledge the frames are the same distance between frame rails and the same height. On my old 86 Meyer plow set-up, the same mounting kit fit the F-250 and 350's. I had this kit on a F-350 4x4 dump with the Dana 60 straight axle.


----------

